# How long could a baby tegu be in a 40 gallon 'breeder' tank?



## Ivyna J Spyder (Nov 15, 2008)

Basically, how long is it usually before they outgrow them?

At what size do you to upgrade them to an adult-sized enclosure of 8x4 or whatever is recommended?

Thanks!


----------



## Gx3 (Nov 15, 2008)

It depends on if the tegu is hibernated or not. A 40 gal breeder should last around 6 months or more if he is hibernated. My red (not hibernating) was born in mid July and he is already 22 inches long. I keep him in a 6ftx1.5ft tank and I plan on getting a larger one when hes about 1 yr old


----------

